

Ask HN: Open source HTML5 drag and drop tool? - ggusman

Hi,<p>I&#x27;m working on my free time on an open source presentation tool in HTML5. As I don&#x27;t want to reinvent the wheel, does anyone know any open source drag and drop tool I could use as a start? I&#x27;ve made some researching but i couldn&#x27;t find what I&#x27;m looking for.<p>Thanks
======
MalcolmDiggs
Maybe I misunderstood the question, but Jquery UI has .draggable and
.droppable methods
[http://jqueryui.com/draggable/](http://jqueryui.com/draggable/)
[http://jqueryui.com/droppable/](http://jqueryui.com/droppable/)

You can further augment this with the touchpunch library
([http://touchpunch.furf.com/](http://touchpunch.furf.com/)) so that these
methods work on mobile devices.

~~~
ggusman
I think I wasn't clear enough about the question. I know there are lots o
javascript tools to do drag and drop. What I want is a drag and drop tool that
generates HTML5. So, for instance, I can drag an image, configure its position
etc and, the same I could do for a text and at the end I'll have an HTML as
output. So, basically, it's a drag and drop editor for HTML5. Just like wix
do, canva.com etc. Do you know any open source project like that? So that I
could take it as a start point?

------
amarcus
I understand what you are after but, I don't think it exists. We looked for
something very similar for use as an Email Campaign builder for our clients -
ability for them use drag-and-drop to build content that would then produce
the html which, we would send out.

Couldn't find anything out there and we ended up building our own. I think you
will have to go down this route as well.

Take a look at the execution of Mailchimp, Campaign Monitor etc...and base it
from that.

------
phantom_oracle
Basically, you want to build an open source (probably browser-based) tool that
allows you to drag and drop different elements to build out an HTML5 web
page/s?

Quite a bit of work, but could be done for design purposes (I'd suggest
avoiding any JavaScript functionality for now).

------
walterbell
PDF.yt has drag & drop upload, source:
[https://github.com/joepie91/pdfy](https://github.com/joepie91/pdfy)

~~~
ggusman
Thanks, but that's not exactly what I'm looking for. Basically, what I want is
a drawing area in which the user is able to create images, texts and that
outputs html5. Just like wix do, canva.com... I just didn't want to start from
scratch and have to build my own drag and drop editor. I'm pretty sure there
is something out there...

~~~
walterbell
JGraph.com wants $12,500 (!) for a license to their JS library, which suggests
there aren't comparable open-source libs.
[http://diagramo.com](http://diagramo.com) seems to have some basic features.

~~~
ggusman
hhaha that's probably why i couldn't find anything. I guess I'll have to build
my own then. Thanks.

